# Mexico Customer Consumer Forum



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello people,

Could you advice on customer consumer forum to raise a complaint againt seller who don't comply with poor quality of purchased items, lazy customer and who doesn't provide any help to resolve the comflicts please.

I heard about PROFECO. Is that a good option?

Thanks
Siva Kumar


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I heard about PROFECO. Is that a good option?
Yes.


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

Here is a link to there English info website

https://www.profeco.gob.mx/english.htm

And how to file (written in english)

https://www.profeco.gob.mx/Servicios/quejas_denun_ingles.asp

TTFN
Kirby


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

siva591 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Could you advice on customer consumer forum to raise a complaint againt seller who don't comply with poor quality of purchased items, lazy customer and who doesn't provide any help to resolve the comflicts please.
> 
> ...


I would say that you are anything but a "lazy customer", though in your haste to post your comment, you left out "service". Correct? Good luck with resolving your problem!


----------

